# Just can't seem to get motivated!!



## pavarotti (Nov 29, 2008)

Really would like to be slimmer but can't seem to get up the motivation to do it. Just been through a marriage break up and got into the habit of mood eating. Trying to break that cycle so all help and suggestions are welcome!!


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Some ideas....

- Set a goal. When you say you "really would like to be slimmer"......how much do you want to loose? Include a time frame. 

- Come-up with a weight loss plan you can live with. Start by cutting back, then dropping food intake even further.

- Choose a previous favorite piece of Spring or Summer clothing you can no longer wear...hang out somewhere as a reminder and motivator. Think "Yes, I will be wearing that this season". Or " No, I will not eat those greasy chips or sickening pie!" every time you look at that garment.

- Exercise. It relieves stress and depression. It'll make you feel better, which will in turn help you stick with your plan.

- Develop some alternatives to eating for managing the mood swings. What can you do besides eat? Got a hobby or craft you enjoy? Outside activities (like maybe gardening) that you like, etc?

- Find a partner in weigh loss, someone who can share encouragement and triumphs with you.

- Do you enjoy reading? If so, start reading motivational articles or books. Or get a motivational tape you can listen to while driving, doing housework, etc

And one more....
I also went through a divorce many years ago. (Happily re-married now.) The divorce was very nasty, the ex didn't want to let me go, was abusive, stalked and attacked me. To make matters worse - my Dad, whom I was very close to, died at only age 50 while I was trying to manage that messy divorce. Believe me there were many days when I thought I could not bear another day. I read self-help material and took counseling - both were very helpful.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Keep a food diary and in your case, make note of the circumstances behind the food (bored, angry, sad, etc). I was an emotional eater and have found that the urge never totally goes away but like all habits, they can be changed or controlled but better when you understand them. I went through a period of time a year or so ago when I felt I was back to my old habits and decided I needed a hand & mind activity to replace my evening grazing and knitting worked well for me. I found that it's awful hard to graze with both hands full of needles and because I hadn't knit of many years, it took enough concentration that I wasn't concentrating on food.


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

Get a partner. Put a shout out to someone and say, I need help. also, ask God for help, your higher power. what ever you use. 
See if there is an exercise program you may like to try? I know a fitness forum that can have you broke in a day. lol 
Try Fitday.com. Food diary place. Log your food. It may seem tedious but when you see where you are eating the wrong foods, it helps. 
Try looking at the Zone forum. Great foods and healthy. 
It's not easy. It never will be. And i'm telling you the truth. There is no magic bullet, pill or drink. 
this is where your determination will set in.Time for YOU. yes, You. 
email me if you want to try an on-line partner or just come here and say how your doing when you are grabbing for the unhealthy eating.


----------



## lucia (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Kim_NC for the wonderful practical advice you gave. I have made my first step and joined a gym and will try my hardest to go there every second day.
I particularly loved your suggestion of hanging up my favourite piece of clothing so I got that nice little dress out of my wardrobe and hung it up there where I can see it first thing in the morning when I wake up. Someday please god I will fit into that little number.
Thanks wr I will try the food diary idea and might just try the knitting needles also. 
Thanks also tytbody for the fitness forum details I am going to have a look at that when Im finished here. 
Thanks all for your motivational tips and for caring enought to take the time out to reply. 
Will keep you all in touch. :happy:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's the site where I get lots of motivation: http://www.lowcarbeating.com/. Especially the success stories! Maybe it'd help you too.

katlupe


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

You're welcome Lucia. Hope it goes well. Keep us posted.

And Thanks for the link, Katlupe. Lots of interesting reading there.


----------



## tytbody (Dec 29, 2008)

you are welcome from me too. I know what it's like to need help and I'm glad someone reached out and don't think we wouldn't take time. It's to help each other on this journey


----------

